# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Как быть жене?

## Даша

Харе Кришна!
Уважаемый Патита Павана, хотя семейные вопросы адресуются в другой раздел, я хочу задать мой вопрос именно Вам, т.к. долгое время мы с мужем слушаем Ваши лекции, и они особенно нравятся моему мужу.
Ситуация у нас следующая. Мы вместе почти 8 лет. После рождения ребёнка начались проблемы в интимной жизни. Уже почти 2 года в нашем доме нет покоя на этой почве. Я пытаюсь объяснить мужу, что стала матерью, кормлю грудью и вся энергия уходит в молоко (правда ещё пыталась говорить о 4-м регулирующем принципе, но это вызывало в муже только агрессию, говорил, что запретит читать мне книги и лекции слушать не будем). Я уже смирилась с тем, что я не настолько возвышенна, чтобы у нас с мужем были платонические отношения. В лекциях О.Г. Торсунова слышала, что если у жены нет вожделения, муж тоже не будет испытывать его. Но возникла новая проблема. Муж считает, что я должна удовлетворять его желания как только он этого захочет, т.к. жена должна подчиняться мужу во всём. Я с этим не согласна! Такая его позиция сильно обижает меня и последнее желание пропадает. Скажите как мне себя вести, чтобы наши отношения возвысились? Может быть я обманываю себя, но я очень хочу, чтобы наша семья духовно развивалась. Муж тоже интересуется Сознанием Кришны, зимой даже согласился поехать в паломничество, в Индию. Но я чувствую, что мой интерес гораздо выше. Мне самой это не нравится, хочу чтобы муж был моим наставником, чтобы он вёл за собой. У нас же получается всё наоборот.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

В семье ведет тот, кто ближе к Богу. В наше время это может быть и муж, и жена и даже ребенок. Но вести к Богу надо так, чтобы по дороге ни кто не разбежался. Поэтому решайте возникающие вопросы через доброжелательные переговоры, с желанием найти общее, подходящее для всех решение. Надо учиться договариваться, без этого в семейной жизни будет очень сложно. Понятно, что мы разные и у нас разные желания, но мы можем прекрасно жить вместе, черпая вдохновение именно в отличиях. Это и есть наша философия, философия персонализма. Надо принять не только положительные стороны мужа, но и все остальные. Отведите на урегулирование отношений 20 лет и постепенно у вас все получиться.

----------

